# 76ers @ Suns



## RoyWilliams

* vs.







*


*Phoenix Suns (53-17) vs. Philadelphia 76er(35-35)* 
*Wednesday, March 30th, 7:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Philadelphia 76ers

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Allen Iverson 
SG: Andre Iguodala
SF: Kyle Korver
PF: Chris Webber
C: Samuel Dalembert  




*Key Reserves:*





























Willie Green 
Aaron McKie 
John Salmons
Marc Jackson


*Previous Meetings*:
Friday 5th @ Philadelphia W 108-98  



</CENTER>


----------



## Coatesvillain

I'll guarantee that Willie Green won't play this one. Look for Rodney Rogers to be the other guy off the bench.

The team is a huge underdog in this one, but I think it's a winnable game, but the Sixers need to play an A+ game. Last night's game Vs the Kings broke the trend during their recent span of great FG% defense for the Sixers, and the Suns are an even tougher matchup.

We're going to need Sammy to stay out of foul trouble in be focused in this one, because he's our only hope against Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Amare is day to day with a sore ankle. He might sit this one out, but I doubt it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

KidCanada said:


> Amare is day to day with a sore ankle. He might sit this one out, but I doubt it.


If Amare's out (I'm hoping) then the Sixers chances are really improved in this one.


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> If Amare's out (I'm hoping) then the Sixers chances are really improved in this one.


Remember, the Suns beat the Nuggets while they were on a roll without Amare. Steven Hunter stepped it up for them that game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> Remember, the Suns beat the Nuggets while they were on a roll without Amare. Steven Hunter stepped it up for them that game.


The Nuggets don't have a starting PG, who has the ability to get both Steve Nash and Leandro Barbosa in foul trouble. Here's hoping Iverson works more on penetration instead of settling for jumpers like in the LA game.

For those of you out of the area, this game will be televised on ESPN.


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> For those of you out of the area, this game will be televised on ESPN.


Not the ESPN where I live. ESPN here only shows games on Saturday. I'll just keep up with the game on ESPN Scoreboad and read what you guys write in the game thread.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ah, and like always, feel free to gamble away your uCash points on the 76ers. Tonight they are a 6.5 underdog Vs the Suns, you like the team's odds? Go ahead and try your luck!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2058908#post2058908&conly=

I've already thrown 3,000 down, I can't lose enough! 

Seriously though, I think the Sixers are going to win, because times when people think the team has no shot they perform fairly well.


----------



## jibikao

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Ah, and like always, feel free to gamble away your uCash points on the 76ers. Tonight they are a 6.5 underdog Vs the Suns, you like the team's odds? Go ahead and try your luck!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2058908#post2058908&conly=
> 
> I've already thrown 3,000 down, I can't lose enough!
> 
> Seriously though, I think the Sixers are going to win, because times when people think the team has no shot they perform fairly well.


That's what the Nuggets fans were thinking... thinking that a #8 team can beat the #1 team easily just because the #8 is "hot" right now. You can keep despising the #1 team on the West....


----------



## SirCharles34

jibikao said:


> That's what the Nuggets fans were thinking... thinking that a #8 team can beat the #1 team easily just because the #8 is "hot" right now. You can keep despising the #1 team on the West....


This year's Suns team will be like the Sonics who choked against the #8 seed Nuggets and Dikembe Mutombo in 1994. 

All flash, no substance doesn't = championship. That's my prediction. The Sun will set in the first round.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Almost gametime!


----------



## SirCharles34

RoyWilliams said:


> Almost gametime!


It's gonna be a dunk fest!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Come on end the HS game.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Well they finally get the game on and the score is 6-6. Amare is out.


----------



## RoyWilliams

8-0 run makes it 10-6 suns.

Dalembert just picked up his 2nd foul early, which sucks.


----------



## RoyWilliams

A layup by Rodgers and a dunk by Iggy ties it at 10.

Marion knocks down a shottoo make it 12-10.

Korver finds Rodgers to make it 12-12.

Iggy finds Korver on a nice cut to make it 14-12.

Timeout with 5:16 to go and were up 2.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Philadelphias transition D has been pretty solid so far.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Almost all of our buckets are comin from layups. We havent hit an outside shot yet.

Score is 25-20 Suns.


----------



## RoyWilliams

End of the 1st were down 29-24.

The Suns shot well in the first with a 57%.

So far were gettin equal scoring from all the players. AI leads with 7.

Marion is leading the way for them with 10.


----------



## Pejavlade

Cwebb had a solid first quater 4pts 2reb 1ast, i'd like to see him have a efficent game today and shoot a good %.


----------



## ChristopherJ

The 76ers transition D is really stifling the Suns tempo right now....I don't think we've gotten very many fast break points if any at all.


----------



## SirCharles34

Sixers on TV again this Sunday against Boston.


----------



## Pejavlade

Good d by sixers to get the stop. Tough call on Rodeny last time down the court.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Down 32-29 at the commercial break.


----------



## Kunlun

I can't believe we're only down three against the Suns with Iverson shooting this poorly.


----------



## SirCharles34

It's funny how you begin to like and respect other players once your team faces them. 
I'm beginning to like Ben Gordon. He lit up the Bobcats tonite. His game is awesome!


----------



## Kunlun

Tied!! Jimmy at the line. 33-33.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Suns go on a run to make it 41-33 Suns. Q ties Thunder Dans record for 3s in a season to cap the run before we call timeout.


----------



## Kunlun

Now we're getting killed. Once we stop hitting shots our defense sucks so much we get into a hole.


----------



## Kunlun

I can't bear to watch this. I'll be back after to the game to look at the score since I can't watch this on TV anyways.


----------



## SirCharles34

We better be careful, they're threatening to blow us out.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Yup once again someone is killing us from the 3 pt line. Were down 53-37 now.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Wow Suns are shooting lights out. 76ers just can't seem to keep up...


----------



## SirCharles34

Joe Johnson jsut put a move on Webber and scored 2. It was no contest.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Down 58-39 and Webber goes down, and comes up limping.


----------



## SirCharles34

I'm holding my breath that Webber isn't hurt.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Like someone already said, we're doing poorly guarding the 3 again.

As I write this, C-Webb goes down


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

C-Webb seems to be ok


----------



## RoyWilliams

Well CWebb is back in the game shooting his FTs.

Down 58-41.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

another trey......


----------



## SirCharles34

He appears to be okay. He made 2 free throws and J.Johnson goes down and hits a 3. We're down 20. 61-41.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

oh yay, a Josh Davis sighting


----------



## ChristopherJ

Nash 12 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists.  Might get his second triple-double of his career...


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

****, we spoke too soon, C-Webb is headed to the locker room


----------



## SirCharles34

NO offensive rebounds whatsoever. It's one and done.

And to make things worse, Nash almost has a triple double.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wow were getting crushed. Down 24 at halftime. 65-41. Nash is 2 assists shy of a triple double at THE HALF.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Wow, Nash with 12/11/8 at the half


----------



## Pejavlade

RoyWilliams said:


> Wow were getting crushed. Down 24 at halftime. 65-41. Nash is 2 assists shy of a triple double at THE HALF.


Cwebb with Sacramento had a triple double in the first 20 some min.


----------



## Pejavlade

Should Cwebb call it a night and sit out the rest of the game? If Philly dose not make some kind of run in the first 5min, they really shouldnt risk anything with Cwebb and should rest him.


----------



## jibikao

Pejavlade said:


> Cwebb with Sacramento had a triple double in the first 20 some min.


Is anyone comparing Nash with Webber?? 

Nash getting triple double is more impressive than Webber 'cause nobody would have thought Nash can get +10 rebounds... I'll be happy if he can grab 3-4 easy ones.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Pejavlade said:


> Should Cwebb call it a night and sit out the rest of the game? If Philly dose not make some kind of run in the first 5min, they really shouldnt risk anything with Cwebb and should rest him.


Couldnt agree more, if were gettin blown out just let him sit.


----------



## RoyWilliams

jibikao said:


> Is anyone comparing Nash with Webber??
> 
> Nash getting triple double is more impressive than Webber 'cause nobody would have thought Nash can get +10 rebounds... I'll be happy if he can grab 3-4 easy ones.


I dont think he was, he was just stating something Cwebb had done in Sac.


----------



## Kunlun

Let the young ones play. Willie Green, Kyle Korver, Andre Iguodala, Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons. Try a lineup like that on the floor.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Looks like Webber will be back in the second half even though the medical staff told him not to. :curse:


----------



## SirCharles34

Webber's back and Iggy's at the line: he hit 2 ft's and now we're only down 20.


----------



## Pejavlade

RoyWilliams said:


> Looks like Webber will be back in the second half even though the medical staff told him not to. :curse:


He doesnt look good out there right now, not alot of movement it hurts me to watch but the guy will do anything to help his team.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Pejavlade said:


> He doesnt look good out there right now, not alot of movement it hurts me to watch but the guy will do anything to help his team.


Him and Iverson are very similar like that


----------



## Pejavlade

Dalembert misses both free throws :dead: Suns are not making any shots right now nor is Philly they need to use this and make a run.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Iverson is really getting mad at that lady ref (don't know her name) and he seems to be heating up ever since he got in that first arguement with her.

As I write this, Dalembert throws down a nice put-back


----------



## RoyWilliams

Nash just got his triple double.


----------



## SirCharles34

Nash has a triple double.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Steve Nash Triple Double!!!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Iverson is really getting mad at that lady ref (don't know her name) and he seems to be heating up ever since he got in that first arguement with her.
> 
> As I write this, Dalembert throws down a nice put-back


Yeah he was pissed about the block Hunter had on him, he thought it was off the backboard.

Down 77-58 with 5 mins to go in the third.


----------



## RoyWilliams

KidCanada said:


> Steve Nash Triple Double!!!!! :banana: :cheers:


Yeah yeah we here you.


----------



## SirCharles34

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Iverson is really getting mad at that lady ref (don't know her name) and he seems to be heating up ever since he got in that first arguement with her.
> 
> As I write this, Dalembert throws down a nice put-back


I know man. If we can play some "D", this is one of those games AI is capable of single-handedly bringing this team back.


----------



## Pejavlade

Webber really should sit this one out, Philly need him in the playoffs. No point in risking a more strenuous injury.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

I was just about to say we're chipping away slowly, then JJ hits a trey and Webber is down again


----------



## RoyWilliams

Joe Johnson hits a 3 to take the lead back to twenty. Webber just went down again after colliding with Voskul, this time he was holding his wrist. :dead:


----------



## SirCharles34

After getting a foul called from Voskul, AI mutters, "they finally call one." He's still pissed with the refs for all the non-calls.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I was just about to say we're chipping away slowly, then JJ hits a trey and Webber is down again


They hit that three before Webber even gimped all the way down to the other end.


----------



## SirCharles34

Cwebb should just sit out the rest of the game. He's getting banged up in there.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber is going to the locker room, loooks like maybe a shoulder injury since he wasnt moving it.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Dalembert is shooting the free-throws for C-Webb, Webber probably isn't returning


----------



## Pejavlade

I knew it, this ****ing sucks. Webber heading to locker room, JOB should have benched him. Now I wouldnt be suprised to see him miss Boston game a very important game.


----------



## Kunlun

It's still not over yet? Please stop this torture...

Why the hell is Webber and Iverson still in? They seriously think they can come back and win it? They need to rest these two as much as possible because the fact is we're not winning this game. Just let the young players play...


----------



## RoyWilliams

What the hell was the Rogers?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Third quarter comes to an end and were down 22.


----------



## Kunlun

Am I reading this correctly?

Rodney Rogers made dunk. Assisted by Aaron McKie.


----------



## SirCharles34

Yeah, I'm w/ you Kunlun. Let's rest these guys and give the youngsters some playing time. I'm conceding defeat. We'll make a run but won't win this one.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> Rodney Rogers made dunk. Assisted by Aaron McKie.


Yeah i couldnt believe that he actually dunked it.

But then he tried to make some dumb one on one move the next series and finished it off with an ugly shot.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Wait, timeout. Rodney Rogers....dunk.....psh no way...


----------



## SirCharles34

Does anyone know what R. Rogers 3-pt FG% is with us?? Everytime he launches a three, he misses. I don't think I've seen him make a 3-pointer yet.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI is still getting beat up, get him out of there.


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> Does anyone know what R. Rogers 3-pt FG% is with us?? Everytime he launches a three, he misses. I don't think I've seen him make a 3-pointer yet.


34.2


----------



## RoyWilliams

Well now espn is having troubles with there satelite, and we dont get to see the rest of the massacre for a few moments.


----------



## RoyWilliams

And with that im conceding defeat, and going to bed, good game thread tonight guys.


----------



## SirCharles34

Willie Green is finally in the game along with Josh Davis, Salmons, Korver, M. Jackson.


----------



## SirCharles34

Did anyone else notice Webber wasn't wearing any type of knee brace or support? I have a bad knee and everytime I go running or play ball, I have to wear it for stability. I was surprised to see he didn't have one on.


----------



## Kunlun

Good game guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain

alleninsf said:


> Does anyone know what R. Rogers 3-pt FG% is with us?? Everytime he launches a three, he misses. I don't think I've seen him make a 3-pointer yet.


What's a shame is, he has a higher % on his 3 pointers than he does his dunk attempts. I swear almost every game features Rodney bricking a dunk after several bricked threes.

I don't get to see games during the week due to work, so it actually makes this worse that I can't see what happened since Comcast doesn't have the game up On Demand. I had a feeling I should've recorded it.


----------



## Rayza

With the defeat of this game and the injury of webber .. I think its safe to say .. Philly will be lucky to get to round 2 of the playoffs .. let alone make it to the playoffs

Back to the drawing board guys. 

I don't want to be the one to say it but get ride of O'Brien !!!!!!!


----------



## Kunlun

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I don't get to see games during the week due to work, so it actually makes this worse that I can't see what happened since Comcast doesn't have the game up On Demand. I had a feeling I should've recorded it.


I can't stand watching our team lose. It pains me watching them go down, how do you do it PhillyPhanatic?


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> I can't stand watching our team lose. It pains me watching them go down, how do you do it PhillyPhanatic?


For me, watching games actually makes it easier to see them lose. No matter how bad it is watching it, for me at least, it seems worst when I have no clue exactly what happened.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

The Sixers should have traded for Joe Johnson when they had the chance. This guy...every single time the Suns play bad, he steps it up. At times he has single handedly kept them in games long enough for the team to pull through. His crossover is making people fall over, and he seems to be somewhat unstoppable when he wants to get to the hoop. His shot is pure, and he takes good shots off the dribble. He's got a big body, is not prone to injury, and is well conditioned to play 40+. Good passer and ballhandler, often plays backup PG to Nash. His defense is solid. He's a road warrior, playing better on the road than he does at home. The only thing ever holding him back was his confidence. One of my buddies' cousins was dating Joe at the time, and she used to tell my buddy that Joe had a confidence issue and struggled with the idea of being in the spotlight. Well, he seems to have overcome that. He has a bad game every once in awhile, like everyone, but this guy is a solid player. I doubt the Suns have a chance at keeping him around next season, unless he reeeally likes Phoenix for some reason. Dalembert has great potential, but does not have the consistency that Joe has shown in the end of this season. Who knows, maybe keeping Dalembert will help them against the Heat (Shaq), but so far I don't see it panning out well. 

Nash makes it easier on Joe, definitely. But the way Iverson commands so much attention, he could have also helped Joe get some open shots. His only remaining test is the playoffs. Has he truly overcome his fright of the big stage?


----------



## RedStripe27

Suns will match anything short of a max deal for Joe Johnson this offseason. Everyone seems to think that its a forgone conclusion that JJ is leaving. I'm close to the team and know that Joe doesn't want to be the main man on a horrible team like Charlotte or Atlanta. Sarver has the money and he is willing to spend it and I think JJ will be wearing a Suns uni next year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

No, but if a team like Denver throws him some money he'll have a definite choice to make. Seattle will also have a shot at him if they let Ray Allen go. It remains to be seen how much money the Suns can afford as an organization to throw at JJ when they have a maxed out Amare being added to the books soon. If Sarver will go for it, great. Because the Suns will not find a better suiter at SG or SF than JJ to fit in so well.


----------



## Coatesvillain

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> The Sixers should have traded for Joe Johnson when they had the chance. This guy...every single time the Suns play bad, he steps it up. At times he has single handedly kept them in games long enough for the team to pull through. His crossover is making people fall over, and he seems to be somewhat unstoppable when he wants to get to the hoop. His shot is pure, and he takes good shots off the dribble. He's got a big body, is not prone to injury, and is well conditioned to play 40+. Good passer and ballhandler, often plays backup PG to Nash. His defense is solid. He's a road warrior, playing better on the road than he does at home. The only thing ever holding him back was his confidence. One of my buddies' cousins was dating Joe at the time, and she used to tell my buddy that Joe had a confidence issue and struggled with the idea of being in the spotlight. Well, he seems to have overcome that. He has a bad game every once in awhile, like everyone, but this guy is a solid player. I doubt the Suns have a chance at keeping him around next season, unless he reeeally likes Phoenix for some reason. Dalembert has great potential, but does not have the consistency that Joe has shown in the end of this season. Who knows, maybe keeping Dalembert will help them against the Heat (Shaq), but so far I don't see it panning out well.
> 
> Nash makes it easier on Joe, definitely. But the way Iverson commands so much attention, he could have also helped Joe get some open shots. His only remaining test is the playoffs. Has he truly overcome his fright of the big stage?


I love Joe Johnson as a player, have been a fan since his college days, but the trade rumors involved the Sixers giving up Dalembert for him. At the time that would've left the Sixers with only Marc Jackson and Brian Skinner manning the fort (and as we all know Skinner wasn't going to play under O'Brien). I think there's no doubt that Johnson is a better player than Dalembert, but with the Sixers (at that point) being the shortest team in the league they couldn't really afford to lose more size.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

They'd have gotten Hunter (7'0) in the deal, with the Suns probably picking up some throw-in SG Philly player. That's the only way it would have worked. While Hunter has played well, I don't think the Suns would have minded giving him up for Dalembert (much more promising talent than Hunter). When you are trying to win, I think you have to get the best talent and then build off it. Problem is, Philly only has Iverson (Iguodala in the future). They need that second guy who can get it done every night. Most teams (the ones that don't have Shaq), need 3. Suns could afford to lose some talent to fill a hole. Philly unfortunately doesn't have that luxury, as they are fighting for a playoff spot. If Skinner wasn't going to play under O'Brien, then that would obviously hurt the deal...didn't know that.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

i dont understand why obie didnt play skinner............he's a beast on the boards


----------



## Sliccat

PhillyPhanatic said:


> For me, watching games actually makes it easier to see them lose. No matter how bad it is watching it, for me at least, it seems worst when I have no clue exactly what happened.


now you know how I feel, EVERY ****IN GAME!!!!


----------

